# 2015 X3 - Sunroof liner not closing



## anwars (7 mo ago)

I got this weird issue where when I try to close the sunroof liner, it mechanically moves across it's track to about the 60% closed mark, than slides back to fully open (this is just the liner, not the sunroof - which works OK). I can't see anything blocking the path though ... any thoughts please. Thank you.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Try reinitializing it.
Press the button upwards ( vent ) for a long time. It will move all components fully forwards and backwards and learns the characteristic curve. Let go of the button only after everything stops moving. Takes about 30-45 seconds


----------



## anwars (7 mo ago)

HotGrbg said:


> Try reinitializing it.
> Press the button upwards ( vent ) for a long time. It will move all components fully forwards and backwards and learns the characteristic curve. Let go of the button only after everything stops moving. Takes about 30-45 seconds


Thanks so much! It worked!


----------

